# Trying to get my OEM MK4 GLI seats re-wrapped.... HELP



## GLIKevin (Sep 8, 2014)

So basically I've always wanted a blue car with tan/brown leather interior. I've looked around to see if anyone was selling stuff. I was only able to find one seller that still had their interior. Long story short that seller doesn't have any paperwork, wont specify the material or where it was done, and is just overall sketchy. I have a good idea of what I want, design, stitching pattern, color, etc. 

Now here's were I get stuck...

I have NO CLUE who to talk to about getting this down, locally I can only find small upholstery shops that wont be able to do this. (I AM WILLING TO DRIVE FAR)

Does anyone know what steps I should go about to find someone who could do this? I live in Milwaukee, and would be willing to drive up to 6 hours to get this done. Let me know if you know of any shops around me that could do this if you know.


Examples of what I want:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

The car in the second pic was owned by a Vortexer from New Jersey. The car was wrecked and sold in 2012. The guy's user name is cvelas00, and he has been on Vortex as recently as November 2014. Maybe try to get a hold of him and find out who did the seats. If you can't get a hold of him through Vortex, this is his Flickr site: https://www.flickr.com/people/cvelas/


----------

